# Detached from your voice...anyone else??



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

One of my worst symptoms is feeling detached from my voice. It is the most uncomfortable feeling. Does anyone else have this? Like, when I am talking I don't feel connected to the voice, sounds and words that are coming out. Like I was just on the phone and nothing that I was saying, felt as if I was actually saying it. I honestly makes me avoid conversations or avoid answering the phone or cut conversations short when I am having them. Also, I work as a Recruiter, so it makes me avoid calling people when I should. I usually resort to emailing the person instead.

Anyways, does anyone have this? If so, have they found any relief for it?

I appreciate the input. Take care.

Kelson


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

yea i feel detached from everything including my voice, it feels like im unconscious yet here i am typin this message


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

i agree with you.
I feel like everything sounds unreal when Im talking, 
sometimes its all echoey also.
Cars, music, etc sound amplified in my ears as well...


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Yep I know how that feels. Besides my voice I feel detached from my eyes and neck. Anyone else? I feel like my whole head is giong off in different dircetions. I HATE that feeling. :evil:


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

I've had this too. It's extremely annoying because you really think you're going crazy.....words are coming out and you don't where they're coming from!!! Almost like there's a two second delay between what's happening and your ability to register it. Don't worry about it; it's very common, even with non DP sufferers. Especially if you're really tired or feeling jet-lag after a ten hour trans-continental flight.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## smooshkin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have had this experience also. It started with me asking myself why i speak english...this made me spin out big time. I didnt know about DP then. Then like people have also described I felt that I could hear my voice but I couldnt work out where it was coming from. I feel im not making sense with my reply...but basically YES I can relate to what you guys have said....my computer has a mind of its own...sorry for the last post!!!


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

Misty said:


> Yep I know how that feels. Besides my voice I feel detached from my eyes and neck. Anyone else? I feel like my whole head is giong off in different dircetions. I HATE that feeling. :evil:


i'm like this with my whole body. every single part of it. even skin, i can't feel bones. say i hit my elbow or funny bone it wouldn't hurt. i can't feel hugs. my head feels like a balloon. my mind feels like its not there. i don't feel part of this world. its soo freakin hard.


----------



## bbsan (Nov 7, 2005)

no more weed eh livinghell? lol. I have the same problem as you, but with dp you always feel like you've got it alone. Believe me, I know what ur saying. I REMEMBER being able to feel hugs, now there's no emotion in it. It doesnt help.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

for me i try not to hug people, only if i really have too. because there's no physical or emotional connection to it at all.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

OK, here's my experience with my voice:

When I speak, I feel like I am not speaking. It's like what I say quickly disappears from my brain, as though I never said it. Also, my voice almost hurts my ears, not in the usual sense of hurting though. I have a really hard time focusing on what I am saying most of the time cause of this. I wonder if what we are describing is actually the same symptom or a variation on the symptom.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

university girl said:


> OK, here's my experience with my voice:
> 
> When I speak, I feel like I am not speaking. It's like what I say quickly disappears from my brain, as though I never said it. Also, my voice almost hurts my ears, not in the usual sense of hurting though. I have a really hard time focusing on what I am saying most of the time cause of this. I wonder if what we are describing is actually the same symptom or a variation on the symptom.


Uni...well said. I can relate totally. It's so horrible. Like if I'm sittin in my apartment and feelin a little grounded and a tad better. If the phone rings and I start talking...BOOM! I'm DPed to the extreme again. I hate it.


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

I have often felt detached from my voice. At the worst times, it seemed linked to identity state shifting. Although internally my voice sometimes sounds very different, I dont think it as often sounds so different to others. Iv tried singing in my car to get in touch with this, and it seems to help, especially when singing from the deep diaphram loudly in my natural low range. When Im detached from my voice, I seem to have a focus on constricted parts of my vocal passages, such as the throat. So deep breathing and letting a natural feeling from the diaphram rise up in awareness past the constricted feelings seems to help. Choose songs that one emotionaly connects with or write your own simple versions.
Incidently, Iv found that singing with trusted friends helps tremendously in releasing emotion, and that this is a quick way to break down a depersonalized state. Especially when playing an instrument like a guitar, drum or tambourine. The challenge is that this can be frightening and bring up alot of emotional issues, issues that may be normally warded off by dp. I hope to try some type of similar music therapy at some point, which hopefully would help address the above.

M


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

kelson12 said:


> university girl said:
> 
> 
> > OK, here's my experience with my voice:
> ...


I get this stuff too, especially the more intense dp from talking. I'm glad to hear someone else say that. I don't think objectively about my symptoms and often relate themto my dp after reading that other people have them.
When I don't feel like talking, but need to explain something to someone, it's difficult and I wander and lose my train of thought and feel irritated at having to talk.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

sometimes, when i talk, every work echos and reverberates in my head...it seems to go on for minutes at a time. it's horrible. i really can't talk when that's happening.


----------

